# As Seen On TV items



## DSturg369

Anyone ever buy any As Seen On TV items that actually work as advertised?


----------



## bearinvt

My wife loves her ove-gloves.


----------



## zcziggy

DSturg369 said:


> Anyone ever buy any As Seen On TV items that actually work as advertised?


Not one damn thing


----------



## ADRUNKK

Not personally, but there is a cigar podcast I listen to and the host still uses a flowbee to cut his hair. How it works 30 years later kinda blows my mind since everything is designed to break after 5 years of use.


----------



## bearinvt

ADRUNKK said:


> Not personally, but there is a cigar podcast I listen to and the host still uses a flowbee to cut his hair. How it works 30 years later kinda blows my mind since everything is designed to break after 5 years of use.


That's funny! Now that you mention it I know a guy that still uses a flowbee. I guess he likes that vintage look.


----------



## jmt8706

ADRUNKK said:


> Not personally, but there is a cigar podcast I listen to and the host still uses a flowbee to cut his hair. How it works 30 years later kinda blows my mind since everything is designed to break after 5 years of use.


As a kid, we had one of those, and I guess it did an ok job, but what did I know, I was in elementary school at the time. 😄


----------

